# 30mW Romisen L-C030 Green Laser



## Changchung (Dec 17, 2008)

I just order this laser;

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1237

I like it because is like a flashlight and work with a CR123

Anybody order yet???


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Dec 17, 2008)

I know a lot of people who ordered it back when you could get them from dx, its a pretty solid little laser...
I have the L-B030 which I believe uses the same laser module, and i like it a lot, very stable for a cheapie...
BTW the flashlight that that laser derived from is called the RC-I3


----------



## Changchung (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool... I cant wait for receive it...


----------



## darkzero (Dec 20, 2008)

I've had four already through my hands. Two I have kept for myself. One will stay green & may get a new driver although I'm happy with the power it has now. I'm not after a destructive laser, not yet anyway. The other will get a "blue" diode & new driver. I love em! 

The first two that I had worked perfectly fine on primaries. The two that I have now don't output full power when first turned on with primaries, they need to "warm up". But I'm not using primaries with them, they power up fine with li-ions.

Mine do not have GITD boots though, mine came from DX (thanks to my good ol' overseas buddy ).


----------



## Changchung (Dec 20, 2008)

Good info about the laser, I was thinking if I can use Li Ion with it. I friend of me had green laser who have to warn to bright well, I hope this not happen with mine... How can I know what is the max current for the laser module? What kind of driver can I use?


----------



## 2MARK2 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello Darkzero, Please tell me what is a GITD boot? and is it good or bad? A:thinking:lso if you were ordering one today where would you buy ? thanks Mark


----------



## csshih (Dec 20, 2008)

glow in the dark boot.
its the rubber covering the switch.

*sigh* if there were any way I could lay my hands on a high power laser.... darn US customs.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 21, 2008)

2MARK2 said:


> Hello Darkzero, Please tell me what is a GITD boot? and is it good or bad? A:thinking:lso if you were ordering one today where would you buy ? thanks Mark


 

As csshih posted, GITD is Glow In The Dark. KD sells this laser with the GITD switch boot as described on the sale page but is not pictured. From DX they come with just a black boot. The GITD boots can be purchased seperately from DX too.

KD & DX are the only ones I know that sell this one but they will not ship to US addresses. As far as I know anything over 5mw is banned by FDA. I just received my latest two last week but they were shipped to a buddy overseas first.


----------



## csshih (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey, darkzero, wanna somehow hook me up with a laser? willing to part with some lights :twothumbs


----------



## 2MARK2 (Dec 21, 2008)

dark zero You have a PM


----------



## darkzero (Dec 21, 2008)

csshih said:


> Hey, darkzero, wanna somehow hook me up with a laser? willing to part with some lights :twothumbs


 
Sorry, I am not able to supply these lasers for anyone.




2MARK2 said:


> dark zero You have a PM


 
:shrug: I didn't get one?


----------



## csshih (Dec 22, 2008)

ah darn, how about any way your friend out of the states can hook me up?


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Dec 22, 2008)

csshih said:


> ah darn, how about any way your friend out of the states can hook me up?



Go to laserpointerforums.com they will hook you up there, there is actually a guy who offers that service:thumbsup:


----------



## JB3 (Dec 23, 2008)

csshih said:


> *sigh* if there were any way I could lay my hands on a high power laser.... darn US customs.


 
Check the small backpage ads in Popular Mechanics!


----------



## 2MARK2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello Darkzero, what is your opinion as to what is the best host if you were going to build a laser pointer. is this Romisen on the list ?and if so why ? your input is appreciated . Mark


----------

